# Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)



## <BaSh> (1. April 2012)

*Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

*Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen in verschiedenen Preis-/Leistungsklassen​*

*Stand: 03.12.2013

 Hallo PCGHX-User,
 da im Forum häufig nach Zusammenstellungen für Wasserkühlungen gefragt wird, möchte ich hiermit einige Beispiele für unterschiedliche Anwendungsgebiete und Preisklassen vorstellen.*

(Danke an nemetona dafür, dass ich Teile seines alten Threads benutzen darf)

*Wichtig, Vorwort:* 

*Wakü-Neulinge* sollten sich zu Beginn mit dem PCGHX-Wasserkühlungsguide befassen   -Bitte lest euch *bevor ihr einen neuen Thread im Zusammenstellungs/Kaufberatungsforum aufmacht* den Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread genau durch
Alle Beispiele sind für den *Intel-Sockel 1155 und Geforce GTX-780* ausgelegt, mit dieser Ausrichtung auf Gaming Hardware ist gewährleistet das die Kühlleistung auch für diese ausreicht.
Hardware mit geringerer thermischer Verlustleistung kann    somit mit kleinere Radiatoren oder mit langsameren Lüftern betrieben werden
Ein *Stromhungrigeres System benötigt mehr Radiatorfläche* als unsere Beispiele
Allgemein sollte mit *einem 120iger Radiator pro 75-100 Watt* gerechnet werden                                                                                                                                                                           -Bei Verwendung *anderer Sockel oder Grafikkarten* müssen die Kühler dementsprechend angepasst werden
Erstellt vor dem Kauf ein *Konzept*, welche Komponenten mit Wasser gekühlt werden sollen und ob die Auslegung in Richtung Performance oder Silent geht
Noch bevor man den ersten cm Schlauch verlegt ist es sinnvoll sich *Gedanken zum Ablassen des Kreislaufes* zu machen, optimal ist es schon bei der Installation der der Wakü eine Ablassvorrichtung einzuplanen
Die gelisteten Anschlüsse sind nur Minimalbeispiele. Es ist üblich *zwei gerade Anschlüsse pro Komponente* zu kaufen und *zwei gewinkelte Anschlüsse für schwierige Schlauchradien* hinzuzufügen
*Einbaumöglichkeiten im Gehäuse* für Radiator, Pumpe und AGB vor dem Kauf prüfen
Korrosionsschutz, Radiblenden und Montagematerial sind der Zusammenstellung Individuell hinzuzufügen
*Entkopplung der Pumpe* ist grundsätzlich empfehlenswert, und nach eigenen Bedürfnissen der Zusammenstellung hinzuzufügen. Eine Preiswerte Entkopplung stellt der Noise Destructor dar, auch der Eigenbau           ist möglich (Shoggy Sandwich)
*Lüfterkabel* sind je nach gewünschter Steuerung selbst dem Warenkorb hinzuzufügen
Die Beispiele dienen nur als *grobe Orientierungshilfe*, welche den eigenen Bedürfnissen, Platzverhältnissen sowie optischen Ansprüchen angepasst werden müssen
*Preisangaben* sind die zum Tag des letzten Updates gültigen Einzelpreise bei Aquatuning.de
Für Produkte welche Aquatuning nicht im Sortiment hat werden die Preise des A-C-Shops herangezogen
*Kompaktwakü´s wie z.B. Corsair H50/H70*: Alle die interesse an den selben haben schauen sich bitte den Link an Sammelthread & FAQ Kompaktkühlungen
*Rabatte oder zeitlich begrenzte Sonderangebote* werden hier nicht berücksichtigt
Sucht man eine *GPU-only Konfiguration* kann man die CPU only Budget Konfiguration wählen und sie mit einem Radiator, wie dem der CPU only Midrange Konfiguration aufrüsten
Natürlich können Silentliebhaber sich auch auf die *nächst "größere" Beispielkonfiguration* beziehen um ihr System noch leiser zu bekommen
*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*
1. CPU only

1.1 Budget
1.2 Midrange
1.3 Performance & OC

2. CPU & GPU

2.1 Budget
2.2 Midrange
2.2.1 Midrange mit externem Radiator
2.3 Performance & OC
2.4 CPU+GPU Passiv

3. Ausgleichsbehälter

4. Schläuche & Anschlüsse

4.1 Schnellkupplungen

5. Aufrüsthinweise für den Kauf in mehreren Etappen

6. Optional, Chipsatzkühlung

7. Optional, HDD, NT & RAM Kühlung

8. Optional, Überwachungs- & Steuerungstechnik

9. Linksammlung, Bezugsquellen & Hersteller von Wasserkühlungskomponenten
​


----------



## <BaSh> (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

*1. CPU only:*
*1.1 CPU only, Budget:*


 -CPU Kühler, Watercool HK CPU LGA 1155/1156/1150 Rev. 3.0 LC  33,99€
 -Radiator (2x120) Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper  44,99€
 -2 St. Lüfter Enermax T.B. Silence UCTB12 (7,69€) 15,38€
 -Pumpe Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V 55,99€
 -3,3m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar "Retail Package" 7,99€
 -6 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (0,99€) 5,94€
 -2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (1,49€) 2,98€

*Gesamtpreis: 167,26€*

*Downgrade-Option:* Die Pumpe gegen eine Alphacool Eheim Station II 230V tauschen.
Ersparnis: *-16€*

*Leistungs-Upgrade:* Lüfter gegen Noiseblocker PL2 tauschen
*Kosten: +10,4* 

*Silent-Upgrade:* Lüfter gegen Noiseblocker PL2 tauschen und über FCX Basic Fan Controller (Drehpoti auf Slotblende) manuell regeln.
*Kosten: +12,89€*



*1.2 CPU only, Midrange:* 


 -CPU Kühler, Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin  38,89€
 -Backplate Alphacool CPU UNI-Backplate "Black Protector" 4,89€
 -Radiator (2x140) Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm  57,99€
 -2 St. Lüfter Enermax T.B. Silence UCTB14B (10€) 20€
 -Pumpe Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Standard 68,99€
 -Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046-sechseck 4,99€
 -Ausgleichsbehälter Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT 15,29€
 -3,3m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar "Retail Package" 7,99€
 -6 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (0,99€) 5,94€
 -2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (1,49€) 2,98€


*Gesamtpreis: 227,95€*


*Leistungs-Upgrade:* Lüfter gegen Noiseblocker PK2 tauschen *Kosten: +12,18€*


*Silent-Upgrade:* Aquastream XT Standard durch eine Aquastream XT Ultra ersetzen. Diese bringt eine kleine Lüftersteuerung und einen Wassertemperatursensor mit.
 Als sehr laufruhige und leise Lüfter bieten sich die Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PK2 an.  
*Kosten: +32,18€*



*1.3 CPU only, Performance & OC:*


 -CPU Kühler, XSPC RayStorm 64,99€
 -Backplate Alphacool CPU UNI-Backplate "Black Protector" 4,89€
 -Radiator Phobya G-Changer 420 V.2 - Full Copper   81,99€
 -3 St. Lüfter Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK2 (15,99€) 47,97€
 -Pumpe Aquastream XT Ultra Version 88,99€
 -3,3m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar "Retail Package" 7,99€
 -8 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (0,99€) 7,92€
 -2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (1,49€) 2,98€
 -Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046-sechseck 4,99€
 -Ausgleichsbehälter Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT 15,29€

*Gesamtpreis: 328€*


*Leistungs-Upgrade:* Als Lüfter die Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PK3 (1700rpm) verwenden.
*Kosten:  +0*


​*2. CPU & GPU:*

*2.1 CPU & GPU, Budget:*


 -CPU Kühler, Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin  38,89€
 -Alphacool CPU UNI-Backplate "Black Protector" 4,89€
 -Radiator (3x140) MagiCool Slim Tripple 420 MC   62,99€
 -3 St. Lüfter Enermax T.B. Silence UCTB14B (10€) 30€
 -3,3m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar "Retail Package" 7,99€
 -8 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (0,99€) 7,92€
 -2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (1,49€) 2,98€
 -Pumpe Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V 55,99€
 -Graka-Kühler Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP Nvidia GTX780/Titan 68,98€

*Gesamtpreis: 280,63€*


*Leistungs-Upgrade:* Die Lüfter gegen Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK3 tauschen
*Kosten: +20,25€*


*Silent-Upgrade:* Siehe CPU & GPU, Midrange


*2.2 CPU & GPU, Midrange:*


 -CPU Kühler, Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin  38,89€
 -Alphacool CPU UNI-Backplate "Black Protector" 4,89€
 -Radiator Phobya G-Changer 420 V.2 - Full Copper   81,99€
 -3 St. Lüfter Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK2 (15,99€) 47,97€
 -Pumpe Aquastream XT Ultra Version 88,99€
 -3,3m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar "Retail Package" 7,99€
 -8 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (0,99€) 7,92€
 -2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (1,49€) 2,98€
 -Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046-sechseck 4,99€
 -Ausgleichsbehälter Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT 15,29€
 -Grakakühler Aquacomputer kryographics für GTX 780 89,79€

*Gesamtpreis: 391,69€*


*Leistungs-Upgrade:* Die Lüfter gegen Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PK3 (1700rpm) tauschen.
*Kosten: +0€*


*2.2.1 Midrange mit externem Radiator*

-CPU Kühler, Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin  38,89€
-Pumpe Alphacool Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung 68,99€
-3,3m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar "Retail Package" 7,99€
-8 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (0,99€) 7,92€
-2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (1,49€) 2,98€
-Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046-sechseck 4,99€
-Ausgleichsbehälter Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT 15,29€
-Graka-Kühler Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 780-TITAN LT 88,99€
-Radiator (9x120) Watercool MO-RA3   143,99€
-Radiator Standfuß Watercool MO-RA3 Standfuß POM 19,99€
-9 St. Lüfter Scythe Slip Stream 500rpm (6,79€) 61,11€

*Gesamtpreis: 461,13€*

*Leistungs-und Silent-Upgrade:* Die Lüfter gegen Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PL2 (1200rpm) tauschen. Diese mit einem Aquero 5LT steuern.
*Kosten: +112,89€

* 
*2.3 CPU & GPU, Performance & OC:*


 -CPU Kühler Aquacomputer cuplex kryos XT 72,99€
 -Radiator (9x120) Watercool MO-RA3   143,99€
 -Radiator Standfuß Watercool MO-RA3 Standfuß POM 19,99€
 -9 St. Lüfter Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL2 (12,99€) 116,01€
 -Pumpe Aquastream XT Ultra Version 88,99€
 -Aquacomputer poweramp Verstärkerplatine für aquaero und aquastream XT 17,90
 -3,3m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar "Retail Package" 7,99€
 -10 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (0,99€) 9,90€
 -2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (1,49€) 2,98€
 -Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046-sechseck 4,99€
 -Ausgleichsbehälter Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT 15,29€
 -Graka-Kühler Aquacomputer kryographics für GTX 780 89,79€


*Gesamtpreis: 590,81€*


*Leistungs- und Silentupgrade :*MoRa3 9x120 gegen MoRa3 9x140 tauschen.Als Lüfter 9x Noiseblocker PK2 verwenden. Außerdem Aquacomputer aquero 5 LT( oder ähnliches) zur Steuerung der Lüfter verwenden. Außerdem das aquaero 5 LT mit einem Wasserkühler versehen. Wenn das aquero 5 genutzt wird kann die Pumpe gegen eine Aquastream Standard oder Laing DDC-1T getauscht werden. Die poweramp wird bei dem Benutzen des aqueros nicht mehr benötigt.
*Kosten: + ~200€*
*
Optional :* Schnellkupplungen zum einfachen Transport des Radiators (Siehe 4.1 Schnellkupplungen)
*Kosten: je nach Schnellkuppung +30-50€*


*2.4 CPU+GPU Passiv*

-CPU Kühler, Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin  38,89€
-Pumpe Alphacool Eheim 1046-12Volt Vollkeramiklagerung EOL 68,99€
-3,3m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar "Retail Package" 7,99€
-12 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (0,99€) 11,88€
-2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (1,49€) 2,98€
-Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046-sechseck 4,99€
-Ausgleichsbehälter Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT 15,29€
-Graka-Kühler Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 780-TITAN LT 88,99€
-3 St. Radiator Watercool MO-RA3 360 Core LC (113,99€) 341,97€

*Gesamtpreis: 581,97€*


*Leistungsupgrade:* Wenn das System Passiv bleiben soll hilft nur noch mehr Radiatorfläche. Zum Beispiel ein weiterer MO-RA3 360 Core LC.
*Kosten: je nach Fläche >=113,99€*​


----------



## <BaSh> (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

*3. Ausgleichsbehälter (AGB):*
 Bei allen Konfigurationen mit separaten Ausgleichsbehälter wählte ich das selbe Model, um sicher zu stellen das ein Bauteil einer Wasserkühlung, welches keine direkte Auswirkung auf die Kühlleistung hat, die Preise der verschiedenen Konfigurationen verfälscht.
 Der Markt an Ausgleichsbehältern ist sehr reichhaltig, nach persönlichen Vorlieben, optischen Aspekten und gegebenen Einbaumöglichkeiten muss jeder seinen persönlichen Favoriten bestimmen.  
 Ich möchte noch einige Beispiele an AGB´s vorstellen (je ein Beispiel je Kategorie):

 -Röhren-ABG z.B. Alphacool-Cape-Corp-Coolplex-Pro-10
  -AGB für den 5,25" Schacht z.B. Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" Clear
 -AGB mit integrierter Pumpe z.B. Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V​*4. Schläuche & Anschlüsse:*
 Aus den selben Gründen wie bei den AGB´s wurden auch die Schläuche und Anschlüsse in den Konfigurationen vereinheitlicht.

 Der Markt bietet fast zahllose Möglichkeiten, Schläuche und Anschlüsse können perfekt in die Optik des Systems integriert werden.
 Wer in seinen Kühlkreislauf enge Schlauchradieen benötigt dem sei Schlauch im Format 16/10 und 11/8 ans Herz gelegt. Von 13/10 wird abgeraten da der 16/10 sowie der 11/8  eine bessere Knicksicherheit bieten.

 Der Schlauchdurchmesser hat fast keinen Einfluss auf die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Wasserkühlung, Kühler sind die deutlich restriktiveren Bauteile in einen Wakü-Kreislauf. Sobald man einen Durchfluss von 50-60l/h erreicht hat liegt der Gewinn an Kühlleistung durch den höheren Durchfluss im Bereich der Messtoleranz.

 Eine günstige Wahl für Anschlüsse sind sogenannte Schlauchtüllen, dabei ist es sicher sinnvoll den Schlauch auf einer Tülle mit einer Schlauchschelle oder einen Kabelbinder zu fixieren. Eine Ausnahme stellt da wertiger 16/10 Schlauch in Kombination mit Perfect Seal-Tüllen dar, diese Kombination ist fest und dicht auch ohne weitere fixierung (nutze ich selbst so  ).
 Wer dem nicht traut - für den sind sicher Schraubanschlüsse die erste Wahl, diese sind in der Regel immer fest und dicht.  
 Gerade bei Schraubanschlüssen für große Schlauchdurchmesser gilt es zu beachten das bei den eingesetzten Komponenten (wie z.B. CPU-Kühlern) die Anschlussgewinde weit genug auseinander positioniert sind, sind diese zu eng beieinander blockieren sich die Anschlüsse gegenseitig.  

*4.1 Schnellkupplungen:*

Schnellkupplungen geben dem Wasserkühlungsbenutzer die Möglichkeit einen Teil seiner Wasserkühlung vom System abzukoppeln. Dieses sollte natürlich ohne viel Wasserverlust geschehen.
Besonders hervorgetan haben sich die CPC Schnellkupplungen (bei 11/8 Schläuchen) sowie die Koolance VL3N bei allen Schlauchdurchmessern. 
Eine Schnellkupplung besteht immer aus Stecker und Kupplung. Bei einigen Modellen werden noch AG auf IG Adapter benötig, sogenannte Muffen.

​*5. Aufrüsthinweise für den Kauf in mehreren Etapen:*
 Eine Wasserkühlung welche den persönlichen Bedürfnissen entspricht, kann schnell ein großes Loch in die Haushaltskasse reisen, es ist aber möglich diese in mehreren Schritten an zu schaffen.
 Dabei sollte man beachten das die "Startkomponenten" vor allem in Bezug auf Radiatorfläche und Pumpenleistung für die endgültige Ausbaustufe von Beginn an ausreichend Dimensioniert sind. Zu den unverzichtbaren Startkomponenten zählen:

 -CPU-Kühler oder GPU-Kühler
 -Radiator
 -Lüfter
 -Pumpe
 -Ausgleichsbehälter
 -Schlauch
 -Anschlüsse
 -Kühlmedium
 -Kabel, Adapter ect.

 Wird die Startkonfiguration richtig gewählt kann man später problemlos weitere Komponenten wie die Grafikkarte(n), Chipsatz, Festplatten usw. in den Kreislauf in kleines Schritten mit einbinden.
 Auch das nachträgliche hinzufügen vom Mess, Steuer und Regelelektronik wie z.B. einer Aquaero ist problemlos in einen späteren Schritt machbar.
​*6. Optional, Chipsatzkühlung:*
 Den Mainboardchipsatz und die Spannungswandler mit in die Wasserkühlung einzubinden ist eine relativ kostspielige Lösung in Vergleich zum Nutzen.
 Sinn ergibt dies nur bei Systemen mit Silent-Ausrichtung oder bei Systemen, die übertaktet mit erhöhter Spannung betrieben werden.
 Für die meisten „Standardsysteme“ ist es ausreichend, einen geringen Luftzug im Gehäuse zu haben und es bei der Standardkühlung zu belassen.

 Bei Bedarf lassen sich die Konfigurationen aus den Kapiteln 1 & 2 problemlos um eine Chipsatzkühlung erweitern, da derren verhältnismäßig geringe Abwärme keine größere Radiatorleistung erfordert.

 Abhängig vom vorhandenen Mainboard müssen passenden Chipsatz- und Mosfetkühler gewählt werden, dazu bitte die Kompatibilitätslisten der Kühlerhersteller beachten.
 Leistungstechnisch sind die Unterschiede der einzelnen Hersteller sehr gering, daher kann die Auswahl nach den Aspekten Kompatibilität, Preis und Optik vorgenommen werden.

 Einige empfehlenswerte Hersteller für Chipsatzwasserkühler sind: Anfi-Tec, Alphacool, Aquacomputer, EK-Water Blocks, Mips und Watercool, um nur einige zu nennen.

 Einen komplett universellen Aufbau mit hoher Kompatibilität bieten die UCD Chipsatzkühler der Firma „Anfi-Tec“, da diese mehrere Halterungen für verschiedene Lochabstände mitbringen stehen die Chance nicht schlecht diese nach einen Mainboardwechsel wieder verwenden zu können. Leider ist der passende Lochabstand zur Befestigung des Kühlers nicht alles, mit zunehmender Integrationsdichte der Mainboards stößt man gelegentlich auf störende Bauteile, dies nach Möglichkeit vor den Kauf ausschließen.
​*7. Optional, HDD, NT & RAM Kühlung:*

*HDD-Kühlung/Dämmung:*

 Die Festplatten unter Wasser zu setzen ergibt aus thermischer Sicht meist keinen Sinn, da kommt man mit einen langsamen Lüfter vor den Festplatten oft sogar auf bessere Temperaturen.
 Für den Aufbau eines Silentsystems, ist die Dämmung der HDDs sinnvoll, gerade schnelldrehende Platten erreichen in den üblichen Dämmboxen oft bedenkliche Temperaturen.
 Gedämmten Waküboxen für die HDDs, wie z.B. Watercools Silentstar 2.0 Serie, verbinden gute Kühlung mit guten Dämmeigenschaften. Die Silentstar-Serie gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen für 1, 2 oder 4 Festplatten.


*(Wakü-) Netzteile:*

 Da in Systemen, die konsequent auf Silent ausgelegt sind, der Lüfter des Netzteiles als störend empfunden werden kann, gibt es dafür 3 Lösungsansätze, die ich kurz anreißen möchte.
 - Umbau des Netzteils auf einen leiseren Lüfter, sollte nur von Personen mit dem nötigen Sachverstand in Erwägung gezogen werden, und hat Garantieverlust des Netzteils zur Folge (ACHTUNG: LEBENSGEFAHR!).
 - Anschaffung eines passiv gekühlten Netzteils, welche aber meist nur mit einer Leistung <600W erhältlich und teuer sind.
 Bei Multi-GPU-Systemen können 2 Netzteile nötig sein, um die Hardware zu versorgen.
 - Anschaffung eines wassergekühlten Netzteils. Die Auswahl an qualitativ hochwertigen Geräten ist sehr gering.

 Bevor man einen der 3 Lösungsansätze in Betracht zieht, sollte man versuchen mit diversen preiswerten Entkopplungs- und Dämmmaßnahmen das Netzteil an seine Bedürfnisse anzupassen.


*RAM Wasserkühlung:*

 Den RAM mit Wasser zu kühlen ist für den Normaluser nicht nötig, Sinnvoll ist dies nur, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher sehr weit übertaktet und dafür mit hohen Spannungen betrieben wird.
 Alternativ zur Wasserkühlung gibt es dafür noch diverse aktiv betriebene Luftkühler.
 Gerade aktueller DDR3-RAM produziert keine große Abwärme, die max. Spannung wird meist vom Speichercontroler limitiert welcher mittlerweile in der CPU sitzt. Daher ist eine Aufwändige Kühlung des RAM immer mehr zu vernachlässigen.

​*8. Optional, Überwachungs- & Steuerungstechnik:*

 Hier möchte ich einige Produkte erwähnen, welche direkt auf die Verwendung in einen System mit Wasserkühlung entwickelt und optimiert sind.
 Einfachste Lüftersteuerungen, Poties und Vorwiederstände zur Spannungsabsenkung werden daher hier nicht berücksichtigt.

*„Lüftersteuerungen“:*

 Der Begriff Lüftersteuerung ist für diese Geräte schlicht untertrieben, er bezeichnet lediglich eine ihrer Grundfunktionen.
 Diese Geräte können mehrere Lüfterkanäle abhängig von Temperatursensoren steuern (Wasser & Luft), sie regeln die Pumpenleistung, können die Notabschaltung des PC´s bei Überhitzung veranlassen, dies alles mikroprozessorgesteuert und über Software mit grafischen Front-End programmier- und auslesbar.  
 Für die genauen Eigenschaften bitte die Artikelbeschreibungen beachten, z.T. sind für einige Funktionen optionales Zubehör erforderlich.

 Für Nutzer der "alten" Aquaero´s 4.00 (ohne Powerbooster) lässt sich die für knapp 10,00€ in Eigenleistung nachrüsten, somit ist die Aquaero stark genug um auch Pumpen mit hoher Leistungsaufnahme (wie z.B. Laing DDC´s) regeln zu können.

 -Alphacool Heatmaster 39,87€ (wird leider nicht mehr hergestellt)
 -Alphacool Heatmaster II  64,99€
 -Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 LT (ohne Display) 57,99€
 -Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 LT (ohne Display) inkl. Powerbooster 67,88€  
 -Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 PRO 116,99€
 -Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 XT mit Display, Touch-Bedienung und IR Fernbedienung 158,98€
 -Aquacomputer poweradjust 2 Ultra 38,90€
 -Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB Ultra 12V Pumpe mit „kleiner“ Lüftersteuerung 88,99€
 -Aquacomputer Multiswitch USB 1.41 LT 79,99€

*Pumpensteuerungen:*

Eine Pumpensteuerung ist nicht zwingend notwendig. Eine gesteuerte Pumpe kann aber besonders für Silent-Enthusiasten interessant sein.

*Eheim Pumpen (regelbar)
*
  -Innovatek HPPS Plus 68,89€
 -Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe Standard 68,99€  
 -Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe Advance 78,99€  
 -Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe Ultra 88,99€  


*Laing DDC Pumpen*

 -Alphacool Heatmaster 39,87€ (komplette Lüftersteuerung mit genügend Leistung zu Regelung einer Laing)
 -Alphacool Heatmaster II 64,99€ (komplette Lüftersteuerung mit genügend Leistung zu Regelung einer Laing)
 -Aquacomputer Poweradjust 2 USB Standard Version 34,90€
 -Aquacomputer Aquaero´s mit Powerbooster, je nach Display  102,99€ - 177,99€ (komplette Lüftersteuerung mit genügend Leistung zu Regelung einer Laing)

*Temperatursensoren Wasser:*

 -Thermosensor  G1/4 6,99€
 -Aquacomputer Thermosensor Innen- & Außengewinde G1/4 8,90€
 -Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 mit Display (blau) 15,99€

*Temperatursensoren Luft:*

 -Thermosensor einzeln 50cm (Kabellänge) 1,99€

*Durchflussmessung:*

 -Digmesa Durchflusssensor G1/4 ( 5,6mm ) ohne Kabel 26,99€
 -Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow USB" G1/4 58,99€
 -GMR Durchflusssensor Acetal G1/2“ AG Highflow 21,99€
 -GMR Durchflusssensor Messing G1/2“ AG Highflow 31,99€
 -Bach Durchflusssensor DFS 1/25io G3/8 Highflow 27,99€
 -Aquacomputer Durchflussmesser Highflow G1/4 37,89€


​


----------



## <BaSh> (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

*9. Linksammlung, Bezugsquellen & Hersteller von Wasserkühlungskomponenten:*
*Welches PC-Gehäuse für eine Wasserkühlung? - Die Wakü Case Liste II*

*Schablonen für Single, Dual, Triple & Quad-Radiatoren**
* 
*Onlineshops:

*
-A-C-Shop

-Aquatuning     Supportthread im PCGHX

-Caseking

-PC-Cooling 


 *Hersteller mit eigenen Onlineshop: *


-Anfi-tec
 -Alphacool
 -Aqua Computer
 -D-Tek
 -EK Water Blocks
 -Innovatek
 -Koolance
-Swiftech
 -TFC The Feser Company
 -Watercool
 -XSPC
 -Ybris Cooling
 -Zern.AT

*
 Hersteller ohne eigenen Onlineshop:
*

-Magicool
-Nanoxia
-OCZ
-Phobya






​


----------



## nemetona (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 14.04.2012)*

Sehr schön, nun liegen endlich wieder aktuelle Beispielkonfigurationen im PCGHX vor


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. April 2012)

Super Arbeit BaSh, da kann man nur sagen *daumen hoch*


----------



## Dr.Hardware (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 14.04.2012)*

Danke, hat mir als neuling sehr weiter geholfen. *Ei like*


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 14.04.2012)*

Klasse gemacht Bash

Hätte hier aber noch 2 Warenkörbe die man hier noch einfügen könnte.

1. Der P/L Brecher viel Leistung günstig und leise
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a08912087f0f4d75672e96254c973625 

2. System für Leute die es echt sehr leise wollen.(damit die Leute sehen was passive an Radifläche benötigt wird)
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a4bc5f943db1fb5dc692d1202c1ffdfe


----------



## <BaSh> (16. April 2012)

@Alle Danke
@Soldat Werde morgen Abend mal schauen wie ich deine Vorschläge einbauen kann 

Edit: @Soldat Sind eingebaut


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.04.2012)*

Super Arbeit


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.04.2012)*

Fettes

Jeder Wakueneuling, muss das vorher durchlesen  *Wakue-Bibel*

Edit: noch eine info zum Alphacool Heatmaster.Dieser ist leider EOL.Auf Nachfrage beim Hersteller, hab ich nur die ernüchternde Antwort bekommen, dass nur mehr der Heatmaster II "supported" wird.Somit muss man auf die alternative Software hier im Forum setzen ........
Edit: Mein Tipp an alle die einen Ersatz für den HM suchen, das Aquero LT. Es tut mir zwar im Herzen weh, so eine Empfehlung auszusprechen, weil die Herangehensweise von der Verheitzung der Verlustleistung m.m nach nur *CRAZY* ist, aber es gibt leider keine Alternativen.....


----------



## coroc (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.04.2012)*

Also, die Links zu den AGBs funktionieren nicht mehr. 
Du kööntest ja mal nachbessern


----------



## <BaSh> (11. Januar 2013)

Werd ich morgen machen 
So Links sind abgepasst.
Da aber einige Sachen nicht mehr bei AT erhältlich sind (oder nur nicht mehr im Shop) muss wohl bald wieder die Konfiguration angepasst werden.


----------



## Uter (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 13.01.2013)*

Da es eine Produkte nicht mehr gibt (v.a. die XSPC X2O 450) bzw. vom Nachfolger abgelöst wurden (EK Supreme) und einige Produkte (teils deutlich) teurer geworden sind (Nova - 20€ ), wär imo ein Update nicht schlecht. 

Als Ersatz für die X2O 450 bietet sich die EHEIM-Station an. Statt der inzwischen noch teureren EK-Kühler würde ich überall den Kryos Delrin + Backplate in den Warenkorb packen. Die Radiatoren haben inzwischen fast alle einen (teureren) Alphacool Nachfolger. Auf den Nova würde ich direkt verzichten und Mora in die Konfigurationen packen.


----------



## <BaSh> (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 13.01.2013)*

Werd ich mich am Wochenende mal dran machen


----------



## Uter (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 13.01.2013)*

Gut. 

Bei Bedarf helf ich gern per PN.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 13.01.2013)*

So ist angepasst 
Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offen.


----------



## Uter (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 13.01.2013)*

Bei 2.3 steht beim Upgrade "9xPK2 nutzen", aber die PK2 passen nicht bzw. es fehlt "auf Mora 9x140mm wechseln".

Ansonsten sieht es wieder sehr gut aus.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Februar 2013)

Sieht gut aus! Danke für die mühe die du dir machst. Großes Lob dafür nochmal.


----------



## Freisher (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.02.2013)*

Hallo,

jetzt überleg ich mir die Budget WaKü zu holen 

Meine Frage ist nur, ob ich dadurch meine CPU noch weiter runter kühlen kann.

Momentan Kühle ich meine CPU noch mit einem 

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Idle: ca 30°C
Prime95: ca 50°C (eher darunter)
//Edit: Hab meinen i5 3570k @ 3.9 +0,02000V  (Hab ein MSI Z77A-G43)

Außerdem stell ich mir die Frage ob es in mein Corsair Carbide 200R passt.

Mein Netzteil ist ein Sharkoon WPM500 (ich weiß nicht das beste)

//Edit2: Ich hab noch ein bischen weiter herum gesucht und bin auf EK Water Blocks EK-KIT H3O 120 LTX die gstoßen, wäre die besser oder schlechter als mein momentaner Kühler.


----------



## Uter (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.02.2013)*



Freisher schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nur, ob ich dadurch meine CPU noch weiter runter kühlen kann.


Klar, aber was bringen dir noch niedrigere Temperaturen?



Freisher schrieb:


> //Edit2: Ich hab noch ein bischen weiter herum gesucht und bin auf EK Water Blocks EK-KIT H3O 120 LTX die gstoßen, wäre die besser oder schlechter als mein momentaner Kühler.


 Warum nicht 1.1, da bekommst du für weniger Geld einen doppelt so großen Radiator und alle anderen Komponenten sind auch gleich gut oder besser.

Für weitere Fragen wär ein Thread im Kaufberatungsunterforum u.U. sinnvoll.


----------



## ChrisMSI (19. März 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.02.2013)*

ein riesiges lob für diese arbeit, ist echt sehr geil das es user gibt die sich so ins zeug legen... mein vollsten respekt


----------



## tollhouse (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.02.2013)*

Wenn man auf den Wärmeindex schaut, dann finde ich passive Kühlungideen sehr unzweckmäßig. Habe es selbst mit einer Zalman probiert, dass war ein absoluter Reinfall...

Ansonsten feine Sache...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.02.2013)*

Ich denke mal, genau das soll eine Zusammentstellung mit Radiatoren im Wert von 350 € zum Ausdruck bringen


----------



## Jesse21 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.02.2013)*

Super, genau sowas brauch ich jetzt


----------



## johnny29391 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.02.2013)*

Moin, ich hoffe das es der richtige Thread ist.
Ich habe mir mal was zusammen gestellt und wollte fragen ob das so passt und welchen Wasserzusatz ich noch holen muss...
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/0c177e107cc887b7ec683945b19e2dbahttp://

Prozessor ist der AMD FX-8350, OC hab ich bis ca. 5GHZ vor! Gehäuse ist das Corsair Carbide 500R.
Budget sollte bis max 350€ liegen, die 2 Radiatoren habe ich wegen späterer Aufrüstung für meine beiden HD7970 drinnen!

Schonmal vorab danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Q-Pit (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.02.2013)*

Gibts große Unterschiede zwischen "2.1 CPU & GPU, Budget" und "2.2 CPU & GPU, Midrange" ?
Ich wollte erstmal nur die CPU kühlen und später dann noch die GPU.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.02.2013)*

Der größere Radiator macht sich schon bemerkbar, der Rest ist eher "Kunden die diesen Artikel gekauft haben wollten typischerweise auch ... dazu".


----------



## Q-Pit (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.02.2013)*

Aber soweit ichs verstanden hab bedeutet ein größerer Radiator auch, dass ich eine Stärkere Pumpe brauch oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.02.2013)*

Nö. Radiatoren haben einen sehr geringen Widerstand (im Vergleich zu Kühlern & Co) und quasi alle Pumpen Reserven ohne Ende. Du könntest auch ein Dutzend dieser Radiatoren verwenden, ohne dass es ernstzunehmende Leistungsprobleme gäbe.


----------



## <BaSh> (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

Einmal aktualisiert. Wenn jemand einen Fehler findet bitte bei mir melden


----------



## symbi (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

1000 Danke für die Mühe die Du Dir gemacht hast.
Jetzt hab ich zumindest nen Überblick was da auf mich zukommt^^


----------



## Gustavo (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

Hat jemand vielleicht einen GutscheinCode für Caseking? Ich wollt bisl was kaufen und bin am zusammen stellen.


----------



## MBKing (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

Ich bräuchte noch ne gute Kühlflüssigkeit, habe im moment die DP von Aqacomputer drinne in Pfui Grün war mal Orange ist aber durch  einen gescheiterten Versuch zu färben mit Myhems Deep Blue zu dem Grün geworden. Deswegen neue Flüssigkeit.
Kann mir da Jemand was in UV und Rot oder Blau empfehlen? 

(Vielleicht per PN dann ist das nachschauen für mich Übersichtlicher )


----------



## Paddy_T (20. März 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

Genau was ich gesucht habe,  ist ja schon ein paar tage alt.... aber man kann damit noch immer glücklich werden


----------



## mjay88 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

*nicht schlecht  die Konfig...*


----------



## iTryX (9. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

Wäre es möglich die Beispiele mal zu aktualisieren?


----------



## <BaSh> (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

Ich habe momentan nur sehr wenig Zeit aber ich denke am Wochenende werde ich es mal angehen. Hilfe nehme ich gerne an.


----------



## JakPol (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

Hier mal meine Vorschläge. Grundsätzlich würde ich als Orientierung Sockel 1151 und GTX 980 nehmen. Das dürfte die meisten Gamer-PCs grob abbilden.
Pumpe: als Standard würde ich eine D5 Variante nehmen. Ist mittlerweile die Pumpe, über die am häufigsten Gesprochen wird, und die in diversen Reviews auch extrem gute Noten bekommt. Als Billigvariante vielleicht noch Phobya DC12 Variante.
CPU Kühler: Würde ich für die billigste Variante den Phobya UC2 nehmen, dann Heatkiller IV in Basic und Pro aufsteigend. Cuplex kryos ist in allen Varianten mittlerweile leistungsmäßig abgehängt. 
Schlauch und Anschlüsse: 11/8er Schlauch ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Es gibt immer weniger Anschlüsse und Varianten, die dafür passen, manch große Hersteller wie Feser haben die Größe gänzlich eingestellt. 13/10 scheint die neue Standardgröße zu sein. Masterkleer steht im RUf, sehr viel Weichmacher zu verlieren, Alphatube scheint besser zu sein.
GPU Kühler: Kühler für die 980 liegen bei circa 80€, 980 TI oder Fury X deutlich über 100€, meist eher bei 110€. Ich würde für den GPU Kühler pauschal 100€ kalkulieren, je nach Hardwaremodell ändert sich da am meisten.
Schnellkupplungen: Koolance VL3N sind durch QD3 abgelöst, in allen Belangen besser. Als Billigalternative die neuen Eiszapfen statt der VLC.
Aufrüsthinweise: "Etappen" schreibt sich mit doppelt P (geil, ich guck hier seit Jahren rein, fälltmir jetzt erst auf...  )
HDD-Kühlung: In Anbetracht der Preise für SSDs kann man den Unterpunkt getrost streichen. Der Aufwand und die Kosten einer HDD Kühlung stehen imho in keinem Verhältnis zu den geringen Mehrkosten einer SSD.
RAM Kühlung: DDR4 RAM produziert nochmal weniger Wärme, RAM Kühler sind also noch sinnfreier geworden.
Lüftersteuerungen: Kann man mal komplett aussieben. Heatmaster rausnehmen, dafür die diversen Aqaero 6 rein mit Hinweis auf die bessere Regeltechnik. DDCs können auch von aquaero 5 LT geregelt werden, einen explizten Powerboost gibt es nicht mehr.


----------



## iTryX (18. April 2016)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan nur sehr wenig Zeit aber ich denke am Wochenende werde ich es mal angehen. Hilfe nehme ich gerne an.



Da musst du die Profis fragen, bin erst Einsteiger in dem Gebiet, sry


----------



## Thoddeleru (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

Wie sind denn die Sets von EKWB zu bewerten? Taugen die was in ihren Preisbereichen oder bekommt man was deutlich besseres, wenn man alles einzeln kauft?


----------



## Chukku (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

irgendwann letztes  Jahr wurden diese Sets mal in einer Print Ausgabe getestet.
Hab damals die digitale Version gekauft, aber inzwischen dummerweise die Platte formatiert..

Aber wenn ich das richtig in Erinenrung hab, hat das Alphacool Set damals den Test gewonnen, dicht gefolgt vom EKWB Set.
Alles in allem waren die Bewertungen ziemlich gut, weil diese Sets eigentlich aus ganz normalen und empfehlenswerten Komponenten bestehen und der Preisvorteil gegenüber dem Einzelkauf recht erheblich ist.

Natürlich gibt es immer 1-2 kleine Punkte, die man besser machen könnte, wenn man sich die Teile einzeln aussucht.
(Beim EKWB Set würde ich mich z.B. an den Radiatoren stören... beim Alphacool Set hätte ich lieber den CPU Küher von EKWB drin...)
Aber dafür den Preisvorteil zu verlieren, lohnt sich kaum.


----------



## Averdan (2. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*



Chukku schrieb:


> irgendwann letztes  Jahr wurden diese Sets mal in einer Print Ausgabe getestet.
> Hab damals die digitale Version gekauft, aber inzwischen dummerweise die Platte formatiert..



Ist mir auch passiert. Kannst du aber via dem Computec Web Shop erneut runterladen bzw. online anschauen so fern man seinen Login noch weiss 

Und deine Erinnerung ist richtig . Alphacool war knapp vor EKWB danach XSPC. Als Startpunkt sicher nicht schlecht diese Sets mal genauer zu studieren.


----------



## Thoddeleru (3. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

War das diese Ausgabe hier?
Computec Shop


----------



## Averdan (3. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> War das diese Ausgabe hier?
> Computec Shop



Hi, 
Ja genau. Das ist die 2 Ausgabe. Es gibt noch einen ersten Teil mit Tests zu CPU und GPU Kühlern, Radiatoren und Pumpen.
In der Ausgabe die du verlinkt hast, hast du aber den Test für die Starter sets dabei welchen du suchst.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. März 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> War das diese Ausgabe hier?
> Computec Shop



Der Print-Test war in der PCGH-Ausgabe 09/2016, aber die Informationen sind auch in der Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderheftes enthalten. Wenn du dessen Originalversion nicht hast, empfehle ich aber die Vollversion. Das Update ist nur als Ergänzung für Besitzer des 2015er Heftes gedacht.
Wasserkuhlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts nicht verpassen
PCGH 09/2016: GTX 1060 vs. RX 480, Low-Cost-Gaming mit Spiele-PCs fur 400/500 Euro, DX12/Vulkan, 18x GTX 1070/1080. DVD-Plus: DSA Blackguards


----------



## mika007007 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 17.04.2012)*

Echt Hilfreich Danke


----------



## razzor1984 (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013)*

@ <Bash> - ich würde es echt schätzen wenn du den Masterkleer austauscht gegen den Mayhems ultra clear und auf die Weichmacher-Problematik hinweißt. 
Viele Nutzer sind dann immer komplet fertig wenn sich nach ein paar jahren, oder im worst case schon nach ein paar Monaten(wenn mans mit dem Wasserzusätzen übertreibt) das System zusetzt.


----------

